# Which Aqua cream is Britney Spears using in her "Hold it against me" video? Pics inside



## ButterflyDior77 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Which Aqua cream is Britney Spears using in her "Hold it against me" video? Pics inside*

Looking here, I'm thinking number 15. What do you all think? http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/MUFE-Aqua-Creams-all.jpg


----------



## Modmom (Feb 17, 2011)

#2 Steel


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw this video last night.... how the heck did I miss this part? I must have been daydreaming or something during it.


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Feb 18, 2011)

If you saw it on TV then you wouldn't have seen the MUFE product. For some reason it is only included in the vevo/youtube version.  And like someone already confirmed, as well as MUFE and Allure that the color is #2 Steel.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Feb 23, 2011)

In case anyone was unsure about this, ALL of the products seen in this music video were _paid_ advertisements for the companies, including the MUFE Aqua Cream and the dating site that Brit is seen logging onto.

http://www.stylelist.com/2011/02/23/britney-spears-500k-product-placement-hold-it-against-me-video/


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 25, 2011)

MUFE's website has info about this! It is Steel.

  	http://www.makeupforever.com/news/what-s-new/britney-spears-loves-aqua-cream.html,9,1,0,0,288


----------

